# Poole in Sunny Dorset Support Group



## Nick65

Well I just got the go ahead by Gut Reaction Network and I have written a letter to the Editor of the Daily Echo in Bmouth, as king if they will do an article on IBS, and if they can print a letter asking how many people are interested.Anyone from this site who is interested can contact me atibspoole###hotmail.comor IBS PooleUnit 26b19b, Moor RoadBroadstoneDorsetBH18 8AZThis is my work address and there is no telephone number to call at the moment.Feel free to contact me and if you know of any places in Poole, which have plenty of toilets, good parking and are FREE!!! then give us a shout - This will be run through Gut Reaction Network, which is a registered charity.I am looking at Central Poole area, preferably near the Train Station and out from that area.Meetings will be held at night times, once a month and I have lined up a Clinical Hypnotherapist and Acupuncturist to talk at the first two meetings. My intention is that we should not have Guest Speakers, but we all sit round a table, make it a casual thing where we can talk properly and have a Nice cuppa tea - Maybe I'll see if anyone can give us free samples of Teas that are supposed to be good for IBS???I just want it to be a casual thing with people giving tips of what they do and how they cope and maybe if anyone knows any good humour about IBS or jokes.Any comments?CheersNick


----------



## Nick65

Well I got my first response - YIIPPPPEEEE







Where are you Vicky?? I need help







I will love you forever


----------



## Guest

Well done you - I'm so fed up with my grumpy teenagers I might jump on a train and join you - do we get drinks with those little cocktail umberellas in them??Good luck NickSue


----------



## Nick65

> quoteo we get drinks with those little cocktail umberellas in them?


Yes, and being an ex Norf Londunner I will charge Londern prices














Or we could do a Pauline Fowler and have a nice cuppa tea.I did get an e mail from the Crohns/Colitis division from Bournemouth who are interested in helping me







God we're gonna be a barrel of laughs - First to the toilet wins a Nappy Sack (That's going to be one of the xmas part games)


----------



## Guest

I've thought of a jolly little party game - pin a lump of food on Colin the Colon!!!Good luck kiddoSue


----------



## Nick65

Well I am afraid that I am going to pull the plug on this support group as I only had 2 replies (And one was from The Crohns Society)I was also in hospital last week, emergency admission after getting Viral Meningitis, and they now think I could have MS, but I have to wait 4 weeks before my tests.So I think I can quite happily cope with the old IBS compared to what has happened recently.CheersNick


----------



## Guest

Oh bummer Nick - as I said on t'other thread I'm so sorry - if its any consolation a mate of mine was diagnosed with MS about 3 years' ago and hasn't looked back - though physically she has her ups and downs - now she knows what she's dealing with and can offer an explanation (for years' she was told she had ME - but I often had my doubts given some of her symptoms) - as to why, for example, she feels so jiggered - she's loads better. She has got a home help 3 days a week, runs her own business, does yoga - she's a total inspiration and one of my closest mates (she was a total rock when I was ill with depression - somebody I could be "down and honest" with). However, obviously its not something you want to hear every day is it? Have you had a lumbar puncture - I'm not sure what tests they run but I wish you all the best - I really do.And how bloody feeble - 2 replies - I'd have joined - a nice trip down Darset way - set me to rights no problem.Sue


----------



## Nick65

I'm going to have a Lumbar Puncture and MRI Scan. Should be fun with my claustraphobia







Well life is too short to worry about such rubbish. I've got things to do


----------



## Guest

Well Nick - I'll keep everything crossed for you kiddo.Sue


----------

